# Starting problem



## Groved (Mar 9, 2008)

I have an older Montgomery Ward mower which worked fine until a week or so ago. Every once in a while when I would turn the key I would just get a "click" and nothing else, cycle the key and it would start right up. Well now all I get is the "click" every time. I changed the starter solenoid and it tried to start for a few seconds but then just quit so now I am back at square one. I have 12 volts going to the hot side of the solenoid and 8 volts going to the small terminal which is the connection from the ignition switch, but nothing on the starter side of the solenoid when I turn the key. I was thinking ignition switch but since I get a "click" and 8 volts to the terminal from the ignition I have ruled it out. It seems to me that the darn solenoid is bad but what would make another one go bad so quickly?


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

I personally would replace the ignition switch just to rule it out. Welcome to the board and stick around.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Clean all the battery connections, including grounds.
Charge the battery. Get it tested if the problem persists.

Have you tried jump starting it?


----------



## Groved (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks guys,
I just tried to jump the positive battery terminal straight to the starter and it turned, so now I am down to the solenoid or the ignition unless ya'll have any other suggestions. By the way... it has a smaller battery (12 Volt), is it the same as a motorcycle battery? Thanks again


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Jump to the small terminal on the solenoid. That bypasses the crank circuit through the switch, but keeps the solenoid in play.
If it cranks, solenoid is good and you have high resistance somewhere between battery+, the switch and the wire from the switch to the solenoid.
If that's the case, pull the connetor off the switch and jump the B & S terminals together. If it cranks, the switch is bad. Else, a bad connection in the wires to or from the switch.


----------



## Groved (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks Bill, I just replaced the solenoid and it started with a little difficulty! Yeah! But, after shutting it off and trying to restart it... it would not start. The solenoid is cycling but I am only getting 5 volts on the output side of it. Battery voltage is 11.8 but with a load on it it dies. I guess I am off to get a new battery, which isn't a bad thing since it is pretty old!


----------



## Groved (Mar 9, 2008)

Well, Well...
I finally found the problem! My starter was shot which was causing low voltage and blowing the solenoids. I replaced the starter and she is running like new!


----------

